
Firefox 41 integrates WebRTC messaging app as it fights for relevance - ehPReth
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/09/firefox-41-integrates-webrtc-messaging-app-as-it-fights-for-relevance/
======
dvhh
if firefox is considered "irrelevant", I woudl like to see what he has to say
about safari

